# Traveling with DP/DR



## Here (Nov 21, 2014)

In January I will be studying abroad for 3 months in Tanzania, Africa. I'm looking forward to this experience but I'm also kind of worried... I've traveled before and often find that being in one place one day and then a new place the next day can really trigger my DP/DR. Once I contact my support system and get through that initial period however, things generally return to "normal", why DP/DR coming and going and all my methods for getting through it in place. I'm concerned that with traveling so far away and for a longer time, without my support system....my DP might get worse.

There's no way that I'm not going on this trip, so what I'm trying to do is put together some sort of "survivial kit". A list of strategies that I can resort to, a box of practical things that might help like a fuzzy blanket to wrap up in, ways that I can process that will work in Africa....does anyone have any suggestions? Has anyone else experienced DP/DR while traveling, what worked for you?

Any thoughts at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

For me i've noticed being places that aren't familiar are easier than be places that are with DP/DR. The feeling of deja vu or jamais vu that comes with DP/DR can be very unsettling when you're looking around your house and its the place you're supposed to feel most comfortable but don't. Traveling may in fact be easier for you if you have this issue. Others have a comfort zone, and certainly going to a different part of the world is going to be out of the comfort zone. You have to figure out which of the two you are in, and if it's the latter, bring things like you said that will keep it in check. Otherwise, just enjoy yourself, try not to think about DP/DR and have a great time!


----------



## Here (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm, that's interesting. I resonate more with the first of the two. That makes me more confident/hopeful...but I'd still be interesting in hearing any really practical suggestions people might have. A way that I can snap out of it when it starts happening....but I guess that's something we all wish we knew how to do. Thanks for the insight Jeff, it was helpful!


----------



## pianogirl (Mar 15, 2015)

my dr/dp always is good when i'm travelling. i dont even really know why but i guess because i'm relaxed and distracted and like jeff said you cant connect these new places with bad memories. good luck


----------



## yoloking (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree with what Jeff posted! Unfamiliar places are not as bad as familiar places. Anyways, I just recovered if you want to read my recovery story: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50120-how-to-recover-from-dpdr/


----------

